

Ask HN: Open source windows application management - c_systems_dude

I&#x27;m doing work for a school system that is very low budget. They have Windiws 7 deployed however no application&#x2F;patch mgmt.  does anyone know of an open source or free app that is like system center but is open source?
======
mindcrash
For patch management get WSUS up and running on a 2008/2012 box.

For CCM however you are most likely SOL because SCCM doesn't have any
competition AFAIK

